# Is your pupper/doggie a boy or a girl??



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I got a boy. Could you do a poll? I've never made one, so I don't know how it's done.

My other 2, who are not goldens are girls


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

it's there now... you were just too quick


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

*The last poll on this*

Is your dog Male or Female? [POLL] (







1 2 3) 
mylissyk


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh oooops! Sorry guys I missed the last one!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> oh oooops! Sorry guys I missed the last one!


No problem. We can just do it again. Probably a lot missed it the first time. Apparently I was one of the ones who missed it...lol


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I checked Boy, Girl, Boy & Girl, and 2 Boys, as all those apply


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

At the moment we have one of each, before our losses we had 1 boy and two girls. I would love to add another to these two, but hubby being the miserable *** says no.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have 2 golden boys so I just listed them. But I do have a female eskie.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

2 girs and another on the way


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a boy! We also happen to share a house with 2 females, but I'll let my father answer for them.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

I have two girls - one Jenny and another GSD. Don't really like male dogs.


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

I have 1 girl. Soon to get a boy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

2 golden girls and 1 big ol' Rusty boy


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I answered 1 boy and 1 girl. Those are my Goldens. I also have another male lab.


----------



## daisyzmummy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Our beautiful furbaby is a GIRL:*


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

luv my boy doggie


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

2 adult boys
5 adult girls
1 boy pup (14 wks)
2 girl pups (14 wks) 

acccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!! I hate when you make me count them!!!


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

I voted boy... because my puppy waiting to come home to me is a boy.

But I also have a boy and a girl at my parents... the boy and I are bestest buds in the world, and the reason I got another. Had to convince my boyfriend he wouldn't be that much bigger... shhhh!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

5 boys and 1 girl!


----------



## mjkaferle5 (Jan 15, 2008)

Our 2 dogs are females.

Since our human family is made up of 5 males and 1 female (My wife and I have 4 boys), we feel this helps to even up the odds!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

K.J. said:


> I have two girls - one Jenny and another GSD. Don't really like male dogs.


I presently have (2) GR boys - Oliver & Nygel. I shared your view in that I really didn't care for male dogs and I'd always had females (spayed) since I was a child. I had a 12 year old GR female when I decided to "make the change" as I really liked the look of the GR males. Oliver came to our house in September 2005. We lost our female GR, Becky, in March 2007. Nygel, another male GR, came to our home in May 2007 although we had made the decision months before we lost Beck to bring another boy into our home.

My uneducated opinion of male dogs has changed drastically!!!!!!! I find them more affectionate, more comical, more settled and more family oriented than the females. (I found that the females bonded more to one person in the family) I also have had NO problems with male behaviour - aggression, spraying, humping, etc. The only area that I don't like is the occasional showing of the "lipstick" when company is there and that's more my neutered boy than the intact one!!!!! Hey, there's never a dull moment in our home - especially when you throw my daughter's female GR into the mix and they all get along great! Give me a boy anytime!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

2 golden boys for me


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

2 neutered males in my home! I've lived most of my life, 17 years with one and 16 with the other) female dogs. I love my boys!


----------

